

8 Things App Developers Need to Know About Android M Beta - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/05/28/8-things-app-developers-need-to-know-about-android-m-beta/

======
werencole
Individual app permissions: good for developers or bad for developers?
Discuss.

